# Tuna ideas?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have 75# of fresh frozen yellowfin tuna. What are your favorites? Besides the obvious of grilling and sushi


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Tuna Croquettes
One of my personal favorites, but uses package tuna not fresh


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

you can do near anything with grilled tuna that you do with canned stuff... if you get to perplexed with all that fresh tuna let me know and I'll relieve you of that frustrating mess... ;-) grill over hot coals and flake it up makes the best tuna salad you ever had...


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

ditto with Rockfish 1, season with cajun ar blackened seasoning and grill, excellent tuna salad!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I like to smoke them using a little bit Seasoning Salt with Lemon.But I like to also grill with a Blacking Spice and make some Fish Tacos.


----------



## March Hare (Jan 19, 2012)

A friend of mine from the Pacific Islands told me to soak tuna filets in coconut milk over night. He said make sure that it’s the milk and not that dirty water that fills the center of the nut which he called pig tucker. I can find it canned at most Asian markets in town.

He said back home they would wrap the meat in some big leaves (I don’t remember what kind he said they were) and then slow cook them like BBQ.

In the States where he can’t find those things, he put them in a covered baking dish and put them in the oven until they were tender.

He would serve it with rice and had a small bowl of coconut milk for dipping the meat into it while eating. His brother would have a small bowl of pineapple juice that he dipped his into. I liked the pineapple better. The acid of that juice gave it a little zing like the vinegar BBQ sauce.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

You don't want to eat that junk at all. It tastes like crap and will make you sick. Just box it up and send it to me. I will pay postage and dispose of it properly!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

my choice is blackend !!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Tuna cakes and tuna salad.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Any way you want to cook it is fine by me, just tell what time I need to be there for dinner.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I tried all of the options and all were yummy (esp the coconut milk one, found fresh bananan leaves at the local hispanic market)

My fav so far have been a "white" pizza with tuna instead of chicken - WOW it was good. Used a very thin dought that almost turned out like a cracker


----------

